# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  Collaborative E_learning

## zizi_zizi69

کسی راجع به Collaborative E_learning  اطلاعی داره،
ممنون می شم اگر مقالاتی یا لینکی از اون دارید در اختیار بذارید.

----------


## zizi_zizi69

سلام 
من این مقاله را در مورد یادگیری مشارکت مساعی نوشتم، از نظرات دوستان استقبال می شود.

----------

